# Handy Time off delay relay



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Bought this handy time delay off relay to run my brake vacuum pump. It solves the issue of not having enough hysteresis in the pressure switch, occasionally causing the pump to cycle on and off several times a second before shutting off. 

This relay is the standard automotive form factor, and has an adjustable delay 2 seconds to 5 minutes. Thought it was a perfect drop in solution, first time I've seen a automotive time delay relay before. Was thinking I could also use one to remote run my heater for 5 minutes.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Beuler ? 

Where did you get it?


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

That's a really useful little relay, I can think of all sorts of uses for it.

Where did you get it from?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Bought it from DelCity.net for $19, looks like there may be cheaper places to buy it though. They gave me free shipping for my $40 order for what that's worth.


----------

